# Emerald Coast Redfish Circuit March Tournament



## Redfisher44 (Jun 28, 2009)

2015 Emerald coast Redfish Circuit March Tournament

WHEN: Saturday, March 28, 2015

Entry Fee: $80.00 per team

CHECK-IN LOCATION: Navarre Boat launch

CHECK IN TIME: 5:15-6:00

LAUNCH: Navarre Beach Boat Ramp 
ADDRESS: 1453 Navarre Beach CSWY
Navarre Beach, Fl. 32566

LAUNCH TIME: 6:00 am / Safelight 
WEIGH IN: 3:15 pm (Must be back at ramp by 3 pm).
WEIGH IN LOCATION: Navarre Beach Boat Ramp (Beach South of ramp)

Side Pots: Largest Trout ($20.00), Redfish Most Spots ($20.00) and Largest Redfish ($20.00) will be collected during tournament check-in. 100% payback on side pots..1-8 pays one spot, 9-16 pays two spots, 17-24 pays three spots and so on.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Coming up this weekend. Hope to see some Pensacola guys enter and show the rest of us how its done


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

I thought this tournament was based out of Pensacola? Navarre tourney is July 17th?


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Will the Navarre tournament be held 40 miles to the east as well?


----------



## Redfisher44 (Jun 28, 2009)

It was decided swap the Pensacola and Navarre tournament due to the cobia and sheepshead fishing heating up. Most of the Pensacola ramps will get crowded. Navarre has one of the nicest ramps in the area and is centrally located allowing anglers to go east or west. Sorry I didn't realize Navarre was 40 miles from Shoreline where we would have schedule it. My calculations only shows 18 miles which is less then a 30 minute boat ride for most.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay, I was being sarcastic. I just did understand why y'all were holding the Pensacola tournament in Navarre. But what you're saying about the ling and sheepie anglers makes sense. I'm planning on fishing the tournament, so do I pay my entry fee the day of? And is there no more membership fee?


----------



## Redfisher44 (Jun 28, 2009)

Registration fees will be collected the morning of the tournament at the launch site. If you have any questions you can PM me.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok cool either way works for us, see you in july


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*redfish*

Did y'all have a pre-registration or do you have any idea how many boat that might be in the tournament?


----------



## Redfisher44 (Jun 28, 2009)

Registration will be done at the launch site. We average 15-20 boats.


----------

